# A few drinks, and keys to the studio? Priceless



## Dollface (Jun 18, 2006)

Had a lovely dinner party with some dear friends last night, and as it was only 2 streets from my studio, we ended up taking a little walk, and got quite silly  
Damn wine..






















And then some serious girly ****ed shots..


----------



## Dollface (Jun 18, 2006)

My friend even made me a *special* avatar...


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 18, 2006)

These are sooooooooo funny!
I really like Photo 4 best, that one is ... priceless.
And the avatar that your friend made for you is really good, too.


----------



## Dollface (Jun 20, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> These are sooooooooo funny!
> I really like Photo 4 best, that one is ... priceless.
> And the avatar that your friend made for you is really good, too.



That's actually one of  my best friends, 11 years and counting  And also my web designer.

We've already booked in a "slide night" to go through the rest of them. No doubt there will be *more* wine consummed :lmao:


----------



## SteveEllis (Jun 20, 2006)

Absolutely fantastic, the expressions on your faces are priceless 

The avatar is awesome


----------



## Mama_Destiny (Jun 20, 2006)

LMAO!!! These are great!! Looks like you guys were having TOO much fun! LOL!


----------

